# Company of Heros 1 Konsole



## CoDBFgamer (16. August 2017)

*Company of Heros 1 Cheat-Konsole*

Guten Tag,

ich möchte gern bei Company of Heros 1 (New Steam Version) die Addons durchspielen. Da ich das Hauptspiel schon länger nicht mehr gespielt habe (*räusper*2013), ich aber noch genau weiß, dass es bei den Missionen manchmal haarig werden kann  und eigentlich mehr den Spaß als die Herausforderung suche, wollte ich ein bisschen cheaten .
Ich fand diese Anleitung für ein Konsole, leider hab ich es nicht zum laufen gebracht. 
Daher auch meine Frage, ob jemand mir helfen kann, wie man das zum laufen bekommt? Oder gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten bei dem Spiel um Cheats zu nutzen?

Freue mich über eure Hilfe.

CoDBFgamer


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2017)

Keine Ahnung, aber versuch es doch erst mal so - auf "leicht" UND wenn man schon weiß, was man beachten muss (lets Plays anschauen) sollte das nun echt Null Problem sein ^^


----------



## CoDBFgamer (17. August 2017)

Die Schwierigkeit an sich ist nach ein, zwei Matches natürlich kein Problem für einen "Pro-Gamer" wie mich . 
Nein ernsthaft, mir gehts eigentlich darum, den Gegner nur immer schön mit einer unfairen Übermacht zu besiegen. 

Mir ist es nun auch gelungen die Konsole aufzurufen. Man muss genau so vorgehen wie es in der Anleitung steht, nur, dass man die Tastenkombination "Strg" + "Shift" + "Ö" drücken muss, dann taucht die Konsole sofort auf. Denke mal, dass das etwas mit den unterschiedlichen Versionen zu tun hat.

Noch eine andere Frage: Was muss man tun, damit die Punkte, die oben in der Mitte stehen, beim Gegner fallen und bei mir steigen?


----------

